# Gamer systems nerd on



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So it seems we have some gamers on this forum. Thought about making a thread about what game systems you have after my little posts with Bumbleboo.  

I'll start. I have the following in acquired in this order:

-Gameboy original
-Sega Game Gear
-Atari Lynx original
-SNES
-Sega Nomad (handheld Genesis  )
-PSX
-Gameboy color (still on loan from a mate of mine who never bothered to get in touch with me about it and sort of lost contact with)
-Dreamcast
-GBA original
-GBA SP

Games wise Im more RPG based. Wjhat game systems do you own?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have 
Original Gameboy
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
PS2
Xbox 360 
GBA SP (looks like nintendo controller)
Nintendo DS.

Boy... I really like Nintendo .
Game wise, I play lots of first person shooters, the odd RPG, RTS, and very few sports games.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

NES
SNES
Game Boy Colour
N64
PSX
PSP
NDSi

I play a bunch of games, but mostly RPG.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

had GameBoy
Nintendo
Game Gear
N64
GameBoyAdvanced
PS3


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have:

NES
N64
PS2
PS3
Gameboy Colour
DSLite
Fat PSP cracked to play emulators
PSP Slim

I think that's it, some of them are at home cause I couldn't bring them with me when I moved (NES, N64, PS2).

As far as games go, I like open games like Fallout3, adventure games like Zelda/Ico/SotC...aaaaaaand probably some others!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> I have:
> 
> NES
> N64
> ...


what other ps3 games do you have?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> what other ps3 games do you have?


PS3 games that I have aaare:

3D Dot Games Heroes
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Fallout3
Folklore
Demon's Souls
Katamari Forever
Little Big Planet

And then I have a bunch of downloadables too... I think I got them all (might be forgetting a few and I'm too lazy to look right now. How about you?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

No final Fantasy13??




I Currently have:
NHL 09
FFXIII
Assassins Creed2
CallofDuty:ModernWarfare2

I played Bioshock(game was pretty good)


(i plan to trade in AC2 and COD:MW2 very shortly for credit towards Gran Turismo5, Starwars:TheForceUnleashed2, and possibly need4speed hot pursuit!) November is going to be an expensive month!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> No final Fantasy13??
> 
> I Currently have:
> NHL 09
> ...


Yeah November is definitely going to be an expensive month for me too! LittleBigPlanet2, The Last Guardian, and Fallout: New Vegas.

Yeah, I left FF behind since the whole "let's milk FF7 forever" thing. It was a good game, let it be. They marketed Lightning as a "female Cloud".  I dunno, I don't have any respect for that company anymore, they have no originality. They try to make it complicated but all the characters look the same. FF12 was enjoyable because it had a more open atmosphere in some areas, but I prefer their older games better. Plus, their games are more like playable movies now, too many cutscenes for me ahahaha. And the cutscenes are uh... too dramatic... for me.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah November is definitely going to be an expensive month for me too! LittleBigPlanet2, The Last Guardian, and Fallout: New Vegas.
> 
> Yeah, I left FF behind since the whole "let's milk FF7 forever" thing. It was a good game, let it be. They marketed Lightning as a "female Cloud".  I dunno, I don't have any respect for that company anymore, they have no originality. They try to make it complicated but all the characters look the same. FF12 was enjoyable because it had a more open atmosphere in some areas, but I prefer their older games better. Plus, their games are more like playable movies now, too many cutscenes for me ahahaha. And the cutscenes are uh... too dramatic... for me.


Fair enough. I only Played the original FF on NES. FFXiii was the first one i've played since. It is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy different. Would I buy another FF? no i dont think so. I probably would have preferred demon's soul, but I bought this for the nostalgic effect.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Fair enough. I only Played the original FF on NES. FFXiii was the first one i've played since. It is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy different. Would I buy another FF? no i dont think so. I probably would have preferred demon's soul, but I bought this for the nostalgic effect.


Demon's Souls is great.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Demon's Souls is great.


if they come out with a DS2, I will pick up a copy~!


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> if they come out with a DS2, I will pick up a copy~!


Yeah, cause the server is going down soon sadly. Makes it hard to cheat with trophies HAHA.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got:
Dreamcast
Xbox
PSP
DS
PS3

I got rid of my older Nintendo systems which I regret now!  Oh well. 

I play lots of sports and racing games but I like RPG's also. I'm am sooo itching to for the Gran Turismo. I wish they would just get it done and quit setting release dates then pushing it back!!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

PS2 - w/ matrix infinity chip and at least 150 games, still network able.

PC - Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I hear codmw2 has better graphics and airstrikes but that it's not worth it since there's more cheats.

The ps2 is catching dust since I started playing cod4. 

My monitor is a 50" plasma.  

I plan on getting a ps3, even if just for the the latest UFC game,
but there are bound to be other good games on it. 

I'd be curious as to what pc and ps3 games you guys enjoy,
would like to get some game variety happening.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tbird said:


> I've got:
> Dreamcast
> Xbox
> PSP
> ...


It is coming out in november for sure! woooooooooo I am also dying to get this. Been waiting ever since it was announced 500 years ago!



DaFishMan said:


> PS2 - w/ matrix infinity chip and at least 150 games, still network able.
> 
> PC - Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I hear codmw2 has better graphics and airstrikes but that it's not worth it since there's more cheats.
> 
> ...


I am a CODMW2 addict, but need to get rid of it (probably to stop my addiction). I played the first UFC undisputed demo version, and I actually enjoyed it alot! I have a 46"LCD to play my games with surround sound. and right behind my couch, I have my fish to cheer me on!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

DaFishMan said:


> PS2 - w/ matrix infinity chip and at least 150 games, still network able.
> 
> PC - Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. I hear codmw2 has better graphics and airstrikes but that it's not worth it since there's more cheats.
> 
> ...


For the PC I love Fallout 2 (Mmmmm BoZar  ) and Jagged Alliance 2 (the voice mails are holarious! Espeically the one where one guy takes a play on Jean Chretian). Those are my favorite titles. McGee's Alice just about ran on my P2-450. Mech Commander 1 & 2 is awesome as well. For online Counter Strike was fun back in the day. I stopped shortly after v1.6 tho v1.2 was the best when the AR's had zoom scopes and the roof top hopping tricks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

oh boyy, counterstrike was the greatest item I ever purchased. I got so much gametime, it must have reduced the cost per hour to mere pennies. Most worthwhile game ever! And yes, I confess, I was an AWPWhore


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone else here currently getting owned at SC2?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Anyone else here currently getting owned at SC2?


My roommate is bahahaha. Or is owning, I'm not sure.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Counter Strike was fun sometimes but what always bugged me about those sniper rifles was no bullet drop or float bopping on the scope. Especially on large maps. I guess I'm just used to shooting guns RL with scopes and if you did that at 500yds you'd get a hell of a spread with no hit on the target.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"I am a CODMW2 addict, but need to get rid of it (probably to stop my addiction). I played the first UFC undisputed demo version, and I actually enjoyed it alot! I have a 46"LCD to play my games with surround sound. and right behind my couch, I have my fish to cheer me on!"

Sounds like you have a fun setup. Once you go big screen you never go back ! Surrounds the only remaining toy I need. Unless I can find a drone to goto work for me. (now wouldn't that be the bomb )

Game addiction ? What is game addiction ? lol.

"For the PC I love Fallout 2 (Mmmmm BoZar ) and Jagged Alliance 2"
I might try those, I'll have to check ebay lol.

Yup the new gran tourismo will rock. Any other fun racing games ?


----------



## b.appel13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive got, 

PS1
PS2
PS3
Nintendo DS Lite (2)
N64
Gameboy Colour
NES
SNES
Sega Gen.

LOVE CODMW2.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> "I am a CODMW2 addict, but need to get rid of it (probably to stop my addiction). I played the first UFC undisputed demo version, and I actually enjoyed it alot! I have a 46"LCD to play my games with surround sound. and right behind my couch, I have my fish to cheer me on!"
> 
> Sounds like you have a fun setup. Once you go big screen you never go back ! Surrounds the only remaining toy I need. Unless I can find a drone to goto work for me. (now wouldn't that be the bomb )
> 
> ...


Check those large outlet shop things. Like there is one in Missy by Dundas and Dixie I think. There is a Can.Tire, Le Baron, and Zellers there. The key is Le Baron. Find Le Baron and then map it IIRC Can.Tire is parallel with it. Find Zellers close to Can.Tire. This place is parallel to Zellers and you're driving AWAY from Can.Tire if you follow Le Baron (on your left) and Can.Tire (on your left) then turn right when you see Zellers and keep going down the road. This place is in a parking lot that sells office furniture. They have a wall full of software, books, laptop accessories, clothing accessories, toys, etc. It is a large place. I think ~2500sq feet so other then software you may find something you may like. They are mostly doing clearence of things. Good games can be found there. From memory the games are not used.

JA2 and FO2 can also be acquired off Bit Torrent to 'sample' them before you find a copy to buy. JA2 was GOTY 1998 I think. Same turn base combat system as Fallout 1 and 2 but it is unique in that it blurs realtime with turnbase. Say you have a merc moving house to house and a window you pass has line of sight from an enemy and while it is your turn and you're moving if you pass by a window in the enemies LOS the combat system switches realtime and the enemy reacts either by firing on you or if they don't then likely the enemy radioed (sp?) your position. It works both ways also to your advantage as well. Like if you're in a narrow or confined space and you lay a mine and the enemy is going bump in the night and sets it off and one of your mercs has a high interupt it will alert the merc and you'll have an 'interupt' so that you can respond to the noise and if the guns you have are in range take a shot. You can aldo discriminate your shot placement. Taking out an enemies leg leaves them immobile (sp?) but they can still fight but gives you a chance to move in to kill better. I leave dying or immobile enemies for my less experienced mercs to kill so they level up faster.

Some mercs work better with others and some are a team (ie. The two LAPD's) or some that have a high respect for each other will talk to each other in combat with interesting lines. Like the Hans (Grunty) always having the hots over Monia (Buns) Sandergard the danish sniper. Buns voice mail if she's not avaliable for contracti s funny. I remember it faintly and I'll paraphrase it 'Oh and Grunty, if you send me another voicemail like the one you did before I'll send you a gift that explodes on impact. I'm not kidding'. Also you have dislikes of mercs with others such as Cynthia (Fox) Guzzman who is a foxy model with some mercs not wanting to work with her as they think she's high maintance or just a doll with no skills. Some mercs will quit working if you've already hired them if there is a dislike in the group but they give you 1-2 warnings in comments if dislike with the name of the merc before they say something like 'come back when so and so is not in the group'. One way to remedy that is to split the groups up into seperate groups and not have them in the same sector.

BTW the Jean Cretien sounding merc's voice mail was 'Single, white, french canadian guy looking for single black female du du du der..(in surprise like he forgot he was making a voicemail for his answering machine for contracts) leave me a message and I get it right back to joo' in the voice of Jean Cretien. LOL.  The game as two options with it's guns. You can turn sci-fi guns on or leave it off and you'll be dealing with real guns, thier range limits, known reliablities to jam after high use without repair, DIY items found commonly in homes can be combined to make alarms, or if you have a mechanic on your team can fashion some weapon add ons which scary enough if you know how to do it can use the same items IRL to make it.

For example steel tube + crazy glue + duct tape = silencer in the game. [IRL it involves a little more such as drilling holes into the inner pipe then using washers over the inner pipe and inbetween filling it with material such as insulation or steel wool to act as baffles to reduce the dB and gas discharge. After that you add a larger pipe on top of that to keep all the insulation in and either glue/silicone seal it or duct tape it then you have a silencer. To attach o the gun you either have a threaded protruding barrel which you thread your opposite end of your device or glue/duct tape it.]

Disclaimer: The comments in brackets are for educational purposes only. I do -NOT- condone you making one in Canada. Information is meant to be free to educate yourself on the workings of things. If you are reading this in the USA you can build one after you pay the BATF $200 tax that allows you to make your own if your state allows it. The $200 I know is true however this I'm not sure if true but you giveup your 4th ammendment if you do that or was that pertaining to Class 3 full automatic machine guns? If you make sure a device to lower the dB of your firearm you are responsible for your own actions in the laws in Canada and can not hold me responsible for I'm only posting it as educational purposes only. 
End Disclaimer

So yah many things can be made from household items in the game from gun add ons to electronics. I'd say most things DIY are possible to replicate IRL as they triedi n the game to be as real as possible factoring a lot of distance penalties on long range shots or shots outside of your weapons range. If you have a merc with high marksmanship then you'll have more of a chance with th out of range shots to hit targets. Awesome game with references to many things all around such as how in Fallout they have Nuka Cola which is a spin on Coca Cola and in FO2 they have the random encounter of the star trek like portal where it's some time and space displacement and you end up on the space ship for a moment then when you leave the portable you're back in the game but you find that very rare 'solar gun' which charges up during the day and can be used during day fights or night firsts. Happy FO2 solar ray light sabering cattles.   It can be done but the cattle may turn into enemy and come after you. LOL. In JA2 you met Tex somewhere and it's all 'blazing saddles!' on his comments which is funny. Ahhh too many good quotes and lines in that game. Make sure you use LAW (light anti-tank weapons) wisely and on tanks when possible as finding them is not as often. I find if headshot some enemies they may drop a LAW or weapon I need then sometimes destroying the weapon and thus why when I check the body I don't find a weapon there or they empty out the gun by firing it all off so you can't salvage ammo before they die.

Oh man that game brings back many good memories. Given the lower specs you can run it on a netbook without issues. I ran it back on my P2-450 before my PSU went fubarsky I think andI've not had time to check if it was my PSU.  That nd no spare parts.  If you get JA2 get the GOLD version online. It comes with JA2: Unfinished Business. JA2:UB takes away the micro management side of JA2 but a shorter game but introduces a few new characters like the frenchie sniper Gaston Cavalier who noses up to any gun not up to his high standard over time 'this gun is an afront to my dignity'. LOL However in JA2 you can raise and train milita in local towns to defend towns while you're away. Each milita member that survives outside enemies attacking will be promoted up a ranks up to elite based on battle experience which allows them to fend the town better. Why do you want militas in the towns? Because each town as a mine. When you liberate the town of occupying force the town will be greatful for that and in return help your cause by funding you with thier mine. That allows you to buy weapons, ammo, fuel (love that random ice cream truck  ), tool boxes for repairs, medical kits, and keep paying your merc roster which runs on a 1day/1wk/2wk contract. Cheaper to buy 2wks but as they gain expeirence they will demand a higher price.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Anyone else here currently getting owned at SC2?


I want to buy it sooo badly, but my comps cant run it 

I am playing original starcraft to occupy myself now


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Starcraft II's non-linear story line is interesting...

I also enjoyed the mini-game.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I currently own MW2 as well (xbox360).. I don't know but me... I was greatly disappointed in it... I found it way to easy to complete the Veteren mode(theres no way I should have been able to achieve 1000/1000 gamer score that fast) compared to MW heck even CODWAW. I think they put up way too much hype and to me it did not live up to its expectations.

The MP is a joke, I def do not play it, have tried it out, I think I am lvl 5-10.
I really dig the Co-op stuff however... but there was not enough of it, I expected Infinity Ward to come out with more.. however he has not... as of yet... maybe when Black Ops kicks out in Nov he may... Cuz right now, watching all the Black ops stuff this could be the real deal.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> I want to buy it sooo badly, but my comps cant run it
> 
> I am playing original starcraft to occupy myself now


I run it on a 4 year old Toshiba laptop. I think you can probably run it too.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I run it on a 4 year old Toshiba laptop. I think you can probably run it too.


dell inspiron 1525? basic stuff tho.

1.75 yrs old


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Black Ops should be very interesting, I need a new game, no matter what I'm not going back to WoW. 


One night I entered a server playing Wet Works and was having an especially good round, I was at 35-4 and on my 3rd airstrike when I got kicked. When I came back in I was accused of hacking.
I'm not an uber gamer by any means, but was having an unusually good round. I defended myself without getting rude and resumed playing, although I lost my good streak. Everyone ganged up on me lol. 

The next day I try to go into their server, to find I'm permanently banned,
and I don't even hack. Meanwhile going into other servers there are obvious aimbots and autofire on when 2 people fall at once and the shooter isn't facing anyone it's just pointless sometimes lol.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> dell inspiron 1525? basic stuff tho.
> 
> 1.75 yrs old


The guts in mine are an Intel dual core 2.00GHz with 2GB of RAM and a GeForce 7900 GO GS. I run SC2 on low settings but I have a pretty decent frame rate!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ive got:


gameboy
ds
psp3000-jailbroken planing to sell. pm for best offer
psp2000slim
xbox360- any games of xbox360 I can sell if you like. pm for the name of the game

ps2
ps3
2-ipodtouch 8gig jailbroken planning to sell. pm me for best offer


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> oh boyy, counterstrike was the greatest item I ever purchased. I got so much gametime, it must have reduced the cost per hour to mere pennies. Most worthwhile game ever! And yes, I confess, I was an AWPWhore


agreeee man!!! counterstike is the best of all.heheh... are you still playing counterstrike???? what version are u in?? I really like 1.6.
maybe we can play online?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

try combat arms, easier to play than counterstrike



I love Fallout 3!!!! O_O

Althou my computer is fairly new to many people's eye, only a year old, but it is outdated to me.

Intel 2 Quad core 2.66ghz
6gb ram @ 1066
8800 GT 512mb (really old card, but it have the same GPU as 9800)


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I was checking a site not long ago that listed approx how many players/servers are online for the main shooters out there. CounterStrike is still the biggest. It smokes all competition hands down, since it's release.
It's like the WoW of shooters lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> try combat arms, easier to play than counterstrike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as what ive said counterstrile is best ever!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

They still have CS v1.6 servers? I've stopped playing CS back about 2002-2003 so I'm not sure what version is out now. Probably CS v3.0 or something??

I'm going to reinstall McGee's Alice when I get some free HD space. Probably do it this weekend and go to the movies to see Alice in Wonderland at the same time.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually prefer TF2 to CS these days.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Bigfishy, I see you went with the core i5-750. Same here and can say I'm extremely happy with it 


Disable 2 cores and put the intel boost on auto. Manual o'cing past that isn't necessary. 

CS was too fast for me but if enough if you playing, I'd give it a whirl and bet my buddy at work would too. 

What version do you guys like best. Is it a standalone like CS source, or a mod of half-life or half-life 2. I had an old version the HL mod but never re-installed it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> agreeee man!!! counterstike is the best of all.heheh... are you still playing counterstrike???? what version are u in?? I really like 1.6.
> maybe we can play online?


no more CS. once source came out, i gave up. still have the cd tho lol


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkside said:


> The guts in mine are an Intel dual core 2.00GHz with 2GB of RAM and a GeForce 7900 GO GS. I run SC2 on low settings but I have a pretty decent frame rate!


hmm i think my constraint would be the graphics card. need to look up what it is! i dunno if i really need another game to ruin my life lol


----------

